# North cotswold hunt - info?



## Girlracer (11 September 2008)

Hey i was just wondering if anyone could help me out with this.

I've only been hunting twice both times with this hunt and both times it was £20 but i was under 16.

I am looking to take my boy out a bit this season (when i don't need transport!!) and am not sure how much it will be? 

Also how the heck do i find out dates and venues of meets?

I've tried emailing the only link i could find on the website but have received no reply....


----------



## Enigma_82 (12 September 2008)

Hello you! (Jojo_82 here!)  :grin:

North Cotswold hunt is right on my doorstep and a nice friendly bunch to go out with (although i'm a VWH-er now!), definately worth going on if you've only been a couple of times and you're still getting to know Lanty on your first hunt together.  

I'll get in touch with them for you and let you know what's happening... just waiting for these darn fields to get ploughed now, then it's hipflasks at the ready!


----------



## Enigma_82 (12 September 2008)

Oh! And regarding price, they do student rates which (if i remember rightly from the 2006/7 season) is about 25pounds.


----------



## Girlracer (12 September 2008)

Yay thankyou Jojo! Ah £25? *Sigh of relief* i was worried i was guna be bankrupt after my first outing! 

That would be great if you could let me know, they do meet near me alot! Lot's of places around that are hackable to luckily as Lanternis to LONG for the trailer lol.


----------



## swellhillcottage (15 September 2008)

Hi there try this .





Chairman and Secretary: Mr Christopher Houghton

01926491181

For visiting information please email nchvisits@theculture.org

Honorary Joint Secretary: Mrs Nancy Blinkhorn

Vice-Chairman: Mr Jamie Smith

Treasurer: Mr Phillip Gretton

Hon. Gate Shutting Organiser: Jill Elliott

President: Mr Charlie Warren


----------

